# Autumn Fishing



## ClosetWriter (Jan 18, 2015)

I shot this image last October. I was walking the west edge of a small northern Michigan lake. I had just twisted my ankle, and was in a great deal of pain. I struggled to pull myself up as I grabbed on to a tree at the edge of the lake. To my right I noticed a small rowboat. I knew it was one of those moments, so I started shooting; here is what I got (it is one of my favorite shots).




I forgot about my ankle.

~Dave


----------



## escorial (Jan 18, 2015)

it's an odd one..the vibrant colours of the plants are comfortable with the blue water..but then this darkness creeps in from the bottom and takes up so much above..the person in the boat seems lost in it all some how....got to say a picture that had me thinking beyond the norm when i look at photograph's..enjoyed the experience dude.


----------



## Abby (Jan 19, 2015)

This is a gorgeous shot, I really like it.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 19, 2015)

> I forgot about my ankle.
> 
> ~Dave



I can see why, too! That is just gorgeous.


----------



## Blade (Jan 19, 2015)

:sunny: The fisherman does look lost in it which is likely why he is out there. Nice shot.:eagerness:


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 27, 2015)

You have a wonderful "eye" for a picture that tells a story...Thanks. Peace always...Julia


----------



## cactusdude (Mar 1, 2015)

You could have told us this was oil on canvas and I would have believed you. Incredible shot and very telling!


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 1, 2015)

That's a fantastic shot. I think the ratio of the leaves to the water to the boat is balanced really well. I'm glad for you, that you were able to get this shot. Looks like it'd be a nice book cover scene.

Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## JadedHeart (Mar 18, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful! Very peaceful.... love it! 

Jade


----------



## Shannon (Apr 30, 2015)

The image is centred almost perfectly; the bright colours on the right raze the other side of the picture like fire, luckily, however, the sailor is given a wonderful death, as the colours burn out and blend with the overall spirit.

Bravo if that was your shot; these ones are hard to find.


----------

